# West Central Gulf Coast Florida Froggers Event



## markpulawski

Frogger meeting Saturday 3/31, coinciding with the Tropiflora Spring Event, approx arrival time noon, then we all zip over to Trop (about a 5 minute drive) around 1 for hopefully some cherry picking. I assume we will spend at least an hour there or maybe 2, this place is like a good reef store, the 2nd time around you realize how much you didn't see the first time around. I would like to get an approximate head count, so if you know for sure or think you will attend let me know.
People are free to bring plants, tanks, decor, bugs and animals to sell and trade, if you have something available go ahead and start listing it here. 
Food considerations will be determined once we get an approximate head count but I am sure we can at least count on Eldalote2 bringing her infamous bean beatle salad...man my mouth waters just thinking about it.
So this is the official invite...not the JimO lets have a spring meet at Mark Pulawski's house thread.

sent from Jimo's titanium knee using signal flares


----------



## c81kennedy

Ill be there. Not sure if Ill have anything to bring by then.


----------



## dom

you can count dirk and I for this one!

sent from a computer.


----------



## randommind

I will be there. Anyone in St. Augustine (and by that I mean you Jim), or passing through interested in carpooling?

I will have several 'banded' leucomelas, some which should be nearing sexable age

Baita83 and I are going to try and put together a couple unrelated trios or pairs of Cauchero 

Looking for: 24" wide Exo, male Costa Rican auratus, benedicta tadpoles


----------



## baita83

I will be there ,I will have is F1 cauchero to as randommind stated to be combined with his for unrelated frogs although I don't think they will be old enough to sex . I can also do started cultures of orange isopods and dwarf grey isopods.

Looking for female basti and iquitos or blackwater vents


----------



## randommind

baita83 said:


> ...although I don't think they will be old enough to sex .


True, my post certianly made it sound like they would be...I apologize.


----------



## JimO

Wes,

Although I am impressed with Mark's new smart phone, I am not sure we up here in NE FL are invited, given the title of this thread and the fact that Mark had to start a competing thread to my original broader thread that included ALL FL froggers, and the GA guys.

Mark - and here I thought you liked my jokes.

I'm here to announce that I most certainly will be crashing this meet and might even impose upon Mark to provide a couch to crash on either Friday or Saturday night. That will depend on the carpooling arrangements.

I will have at least four eladote2-line bean beetle cultures (along with a free self defense demonstration from eladote2 if someone buys all four); some giant orange, dwarf white, tropical micropods (aka purple, aka so small that the hatchings are microscopic, aka DAMN! those are tiny) isopod starter cultures; about a dozen Costa Rican G&B auratus froglets (if there is interest in advance). I also have a handsome Nabors-line male azureus that I'm not sure I am going to sell, but might consider it if someone really needs him and/or has something cool to trade (ahem, perhaps a female basti). Obviously, there'd be cash or other stuff, as appropriate, for a pumilio, along with the azureus.

I will also brings leaves to give away. Let me know if you have a preference. Also, send me a PM if you are interested in the auratus or the azureus.

Sent from my American Standard Cadet 3 Toilet using CrapaTalk


----------



## dom

JimO said:


> tropical micropods (aka purple, aka so small that the hatchings are microscopic, aka DAMN! those are tiny) isopod starter cultures
> 
> 
> Sent from my American Standard Cadet 3 Toilet using CrapaTalk



Sign me up for a culture or two of these please.

and every man should have one of those phones... I do all my important calls on it.


----------



## JimO

I figured you were one of those guys who always talks outa his arse...

Do you want the free eladote2 bloody nose...uh...er...I mean self defense demonstration with your cultures?



dom said:


> Sign me up for a culture or two of these please.
> 
> and every man should have one of those phones... I do all my important calls on it.


----------



## dom

JimO said:


> I figured you were one of those guys who always talks outa his arse...
> 
> Do you want the free eladote2 bloody nose...uh...er...I mean self defense demonstration with your cultures?


I mean free is free right... but I think I will have to pass that on to my good buddy mark. He said he wants it.


----------



## JimO

I'll send him a text with CrapaTalk.

Which cultures did you want?



dom said:


> I mean free is free right... but I think I will have to pass that on to my good buddy mark. He said he wants it.


----------



## dom

Can I have one of the tropical micropods, and one dwarf white please


----------



## baita83

I am interested in tropical micropods as well


----------



## khoff

I'll be there.

I'll have mint terribilis juvies available. I also have a lot of azureus tads that I'd let go cheap, but probably won't bring them unless someone is interested. I can also bring a couple Rice Flour Beetle starter cultures if anyone is interested.

I may have a 1.1 pair of azureus available by then.

I'd like to pick up a Giant Orange Isopod culture from someone.

Kevin


----------



## JimO

Kevin,

I can give you a decent Giant Orange Isopod culture for a couple of azureus tads, if you like.



khoff said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> I'll have mint terribilis juvies available. I also have a lot of azureus tads that I'd let go cheap, but probably won't bring them unless someone is interested. I can also bring a couple Rice Flour Beetle starter cultures if anyone is interested.
> 
> I may have a 1.1 pair of azureus available by then.
> 
> I'd like to pick up a Giant Orange Isopod culture from someone.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## JimO

Will do.

Dom - whites and micros.

I might be able to squeeze out one more micropod culture and that'll be it.

But I should have several each of the white and giant orange.


baita83 said:


> I am interested in tropical micropods as well


----------



## Termite Farmer

Wouldn't miss it. Thanks for setting this one up mid state, I know a number of people who will wecome an excuse for a Tropiflora excursion.


----------



## eldalote2

khoff said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> I'll have mint terribilis juvies available. I also have a lot of azureus tads that I'd let go cheap, but probably won't bring them unless someone is interested. I can also bring a couple Rice Flour Beetle starter cultures if anyone is interested.
> 
> I may have a 1.1 pair of azureus available by then.
> 
> I'd like to pick up a Giant Orange Isopod culture from someone.
> 
> Kevin


I would be interested in a Rice Flour Beetle culture.

I will be bringing what I can in bugs, but it looks like they will be covered. 
I will be bringing B. discoidalis legal Florida tropical roach nymps. I believe there was some interest in those at the last meeting. 

Looking for calling male orange terribilis. I can bring probably female as trade/partial trade. 

I have a few aquariums to get rid of. If I remember sizes correctly-
1- 29 gallon that I painstakingly took the rims off of
1- 20 gallon vert with great stuff background and screen front door
1- 20 or 28 gallon hexagon
1- 10 gallon vertical with sliding screen door/great stuff background.

PM me if interested in the tanks.


PS. No one is going to bleed in the self defense demo.


Angela


----------



## khoff

JimO said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I can give you a decent Giant Orange Isopod culture for a couple of azureus tads, if you like.


Sure. Sounds good.




eldalote2 said:


> I would be interested in a Rice Flour Beetle culture.


Okay, I'll bring a couple.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I will crawl out from under my rock for this...

JimO--I could use one of those purple Iso cultures... Need something small to keep baby thumbnails happy.

Let me know if anyone needs plants (other than broms--I can't compete with Tropiflora--Dennis has WAAAAY too much cool stuff).


----------



## markpulawski

Al good to hear from you, great you can attend. I am actually looking forward to the carniverous plant guy, he had a couple large beautiful pitcher plants in really nice pots last time....by the time I convinced myself to buy 1 they were both gone, but I will go over Friday to secure that.


----------



## poison beauties

I'll be there, will post a list of what I can bring soon. May have extra racks, vivs as well as frogs .


----------



## BR5

I might be in Lake Placid on the 31st and would like to attend your meeting if you'll allow a Hoosier. I can bring some fant's, proven par of tarapoto, probable pair of vari's, or multiple 6-8 month old tarapoto & vari's. I would need a commitment prior to hauling them 1,100 miles.
thanks
Brian


----------



## purplezephead

I will be coming to this meet, and am very excited! I am looking for a male Ancon and potentially a pair of Popa pumilio's. I also wouldn't mind a rice flour beetle culture and a white isopod culture.


----------



## randommind

Will anyone be able to bring me a few petri dishes?


----------



## JimO

How many do you need? I believe I have extra, but need to check when I get home.


randommind said:


> Will anyone be able to bring me a few petri dishes?


----------



## JimO

I can cover you on the cultures. I have plenty of dwarf white isos and a pretty active rice beetle culture that needs to be split, so I can probably have 3 or 4 starter cultures to add to the list.



purplezephead said:


> I will be coming to this meet, and am very excited! I am looking for a male Ancon and potentially a pair of Popa pumilio's. I also wouldn't mind a rice flour beetle culture and a white isopod culture.


----------



## randommind

JimO said:


> How many do you need? I believe I have extra, but need to check when I get home.


3 would be enough I think. Trying to keep up with these Variabilis...they really pump them eggs out!


----------



## froggie too

Can I crash your party? I have some petri dishes I can bring. I am looking for isopod for benny thums frogglet


----------



## JimO

Let me summarize the feeder cultures I'm bringing. I'm asking $5 each for the iso starter cultures, rice flour beetle starters, bean beetle cultures, and ff cultures. Starter cultures for the isopods will include at least 10 adult in the larger iso cultures and 20 adults of the smaller isos that will be in new containers with fresh media (so there won't be many eggs or hatchlings). 

If I have enough, I might be able to offer established cultures of white dwarf isos with 50+ individuals and probably twice that many hatchlings and eggs, and giant orange iso cultures with 25+ individuals (plus hatchlings and eggs). These would have half substrate from my mother cultures and half fresh substrate to ensure that there are many hatchlings and eggs. I'd need to get $15 each for these.

Tropical Micropod Iso starters - 3 (1 available)
Dwarf White Iso starters - 5 (3 available)
Grey Iso starter - 2 available
Giant Orange Iso starter - 5 (4 available)
Rice Flour Beetle starter - 4 (3 available)
Bean beetle cultures - 4 available
I have producing cultures of wingless melanos, flightless melanos, and hydei that I will be preparing new cultures from. If you need ffs, let me know ahead of time and I'll prepare extra to cover what you need. Also, let me know if you'll need fresh cultures (with 100+ flies to start) or producing cultures.



JimO said:


> I can cover you on the cultures. I have plenty of dwarf white isos and a pretty active rice beetle culture that needs to be split, so I can probably have 3 or 4 starter cultures to add to the list.


----------



## JimO

eldalote2 said:


> PS. No one is going to bleed in the self defense demo.
> 
> 
> Angela


Cool. So internal injuries only huh?

Sent from my knee brace using LaughaTalk


----------



## JimO

No problem. Do I get pick of the litter or anything like that? 



randommind said:


> 3 would be enough I think. Trying to keep up with these Variabilis...they really pump them eggs out!


----------



## c81kennedy

Iv got 2 hatching crested geckos that will be avaible if anyone is interested.


----------



## randommind

JimO said:


> No problem. Do I get pick of the litter or anything like that?


...careful, you may get more than you bargain for, remember I only have 1 tad drawer.


----------



## JimO

Updated availability as of a few minutes ago.

Tropical Micropod Iso starters - None available
Dwarf White Iso starters - 5 (2 available)
Grey Iso starter - None available
Giant Orange Iso starter - 5 (3 available)
Rice Flour Beetle starter - 4 (2 available)
Bean beetle cultures - 4 available
I have producing cultures of wingless melanos, flightless melanos, and hydei that I will be preparing new cultures from. If you need ffs, let me know ahead of time and I'll prepare extra to cover what you need. Also, let me know if you'll need fresh cultures (with 100+ flies to start) or producing cultures.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Paul G

Not sure if I'm coming yet. It may depend on transportation & schedule.

If I was going....I am looking for:

Bastimentos pumilio female
Almirante pumilio female
Intermedius imitator female
Green & Bronze auratus male (calling or proven)
Citronella tinc female (Not from Chesney or Roy Hunt lineage)
Azureus pairs
Any Ranitomeya, Ameerega, or Adelphobates (Anybody have a good importer hookup?....looking for healthy Suriname Red/Orange & Green trivittata)
20.20 red lehmanni
Springtails (any and all types/species)
Isopods (all except giant orange and white micros)

What I might have for sale/trade:

Cobalts (Juvies & several pairs)
Powder Blues (two lines)
Azureus
Saul Yellowbacks
Alanis
SI anthonyi


----------



## james67

i'll give you $10 each for the red lehmanni and take the lot.

james

edit: i see now that theyre on your wanted list. i cant part with any of my colony now (1000.2.1) i need them all, sorry


----------



## Paul G

I figured I would take a crack at them...why not? Everybody has them...they are the new azureus. I really need no less than a 15.15 though.



james67 said:


> i'll give you $10 each for the red lehmanni and take the lot.
> 
> james
> 
> edit: i see now that theyre on your wanted list. i cant part with any of my colony now (1000.2.1) i need them all, sorry


----------



## Vinnner

Looking to get:

two or three cultures of springs (tropical or temp). 
male escudo, or juvis

I have a 2.1 group of Varadero that just transported a clutch in tank. Have been looking to let go of these for some time as a buyer backed out in the winter. PM me for line info and price if interested.

Cant think of anything else right now.

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## eldalote2

I'm horrible at this. Sorry for another post but I thought of something else I need and something else I could bring that I don't think anyone has mentioned. 

Here is my list... Again...

What I Need-

Rice Flour Beetle Culture
Any Type Springtail Culture
Orange Terribilis Male

What I Will Bring-

Dwarf Grey Isos (as Jim only has 2 cultures)
B. discoidalis
Turkish Gliders
Oak Leaf Litter

I have a few aquariums to get rid of. If I remember sizes correctly-
1- 29 gallon that I painstakingly took the rims off of
1- 20 gallon vert with great stuff background and screen front door
1- 20 or 28 gallon hexagon
1- 10 gallon vertical with sliding screen door/great stuff background.

PM me if interested in the tanks.

Would any of the pumilio or thumbnail people be interested if I bought a whole bunch of film cans and put suction cups on them? I was going to make some for myself and wanted to offer.


----------



## khoff

I can bring several temperate white springtail cultures.

Kevin


----------



## randommind

eldalote2 said:


> Would any of the pumilio or thumbnail people be interested if I bought a whole bunch of film cans and put suction cups on them? I was going to make some for myself and wanted to offer.


I would like to take get five with cups and five without.


----------



## JimO

This is all getting cofusing.

My list included starter cultures of rice flour beetles, but someone else offered to bring some before I did, so he/she gets to sell theirs first.

I will be bringing some leaf litter and sorted leaves.

I'd be interested in some suction cups - I have a lot of film canisters. We could also trade and I'd pay you for the cost of the suction cups and your time to install them. I'd want 10 with suction cups.



eldalote2 said:


> Would any of the pumilio or thumbnail people be interested if I bought a whole bunch of film cans and put suction cups on them? I was going to make some for myself and wanted to offer.


----------



## JimO

Dwarf whites are perfect for thumbs because the adults are just big enough that they won't all get eaten, but the juveniles are the size of springtails. I can put you down for either a starter culture, which will take a few months to start really producing, or an established culture. Just let me know.


froggie too said:


> Can I crash your party? I have some petri dishes I can bring. I am looking for isopod for benny thums frogglet


----------



## JimO

I'm hoping that will soon fill up with benedicta tads. 



randommind said:


> ...careful, you may get more than you bargain for, remember I only have 1 tad drawer.


----------



## randommind

JimO said:


> I'm hoping that will soon fill up with benedicta tads.


Yeah, no kidding. Found two more infertile eggs in the leaf litter just now...driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## khoff

JimO said:


> My list included starter cultures of rice flour beetles, but someone else offered to bring some before I did...


I believe you are referring to me. It's no big deal either way, but I will bring rice flour beetle cultures and temperate white springtail cultures. I can bring as many as needed, but will probably bring at least 5 of each anyway.

Kevin


----------



## eldalote2

Film cans noted. 

Jim ill let you bring the leaf litter.


----------



## markpulawski

Looking for rice, bean jumbo dwarf micropods....I am looking for something comfortable to sit in. It would be great if the micropod had a built in Bose sound system.

sent from a macropod using droid talk (R2D2..not the phone)


----------



## froggie too

JimO said:


> Dwarf whites are perfect for thumbs because the adults are just big enough that they won't all get eaten, but the juveniles are the size of springtails. I can put you down for either a starter culture, which will take a few months to start really producing, or an established culture. Just let me know.


I would like an established culture, if possible. Thanks much. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## JimO

Done! It'll be great to have you there. There are a number of us who will go unnamed (Dom and Mark Pulawski) that like to give each other a hard time, just as a heads up.



froggie too said:


> I would like an established culture, if possible. Thanks much. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## markpulawski

froggie too said:


> I would like an established culture, if possible. Thanks much. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


Perhaps you could introduce yourself but more importantly where do you live? You are certainly welcome but Virginia is about 12 hours from from here.


----------



## JimO

How about a giant orange megapod with beans and rice?


markpulawski said:


> Looking for rice, bean jumbo dwarf micropods....I am looking for something comfortable to sit in. It would be great if the micropod had a built in Bose sound system.
> 
> sent from a macropod using droid talk (R2D2..not the phone)


----------



## dom

I would never give anyone a hard time... that is just not frog like.


----------



## froggie too

markpulawski said:


> Perhaps you could introduce yourself but more importantly where do you live? You are certainly welcome but Virginia is about 12 hours from from here.


Yes, I do live in Virginia, but I have family in Jacksonville. My husband is an airline pilot, which makes the travel easier. I like to travel and it gives me an excuse to go to warm weather. It is cold up here.

I am relatively new to the frog hobby, but have jumped in with both feet and think I would enjoy meeting people bitten by the same bug.

Kenda


----------



## markpulawski

froggie too said:


> Yes, I do live in Virginia, but I have family in Jacksonville. My husband is an airline pilot, which makes the travel easier. I like to travel and it gives me an excuse to go to warm weather. It is cold up here.
> 
> I am relatively new to the frog hobby, but have jumped in with both feet and think I would enjoy meeting people bitten by the same bug.
> 
> Kenda


Well welcome and you are welcome here too, Jim and Wes (Randommind) are both in St Augustine, maybe you could hitch a ride with them. I am about 4 hours from JAX, with JimO in the front seat spinning yarns the time will fly by.


----------



## froggie too

A ride with them would be great, But I am going to fly into Orlando and get my son to pick me up. If it is ok with all of you, I may drag him along with me.


----------



## JimO

I think I can speak for Wes, you are certainly welcome to ride with us. We'll probably be leaving by about 8 am. When the time gets closer, we can PM contact info.



froggie too said:


> A ride with them would be great, But I am going to fly into Orlando and get my son to pick me up. If it is ok with all of you, I may drag him along with me.


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

Hey all, 

I am getting back into the hobby after a few years off from it and cannot think of a better way than too come to this and meet everyone. Back when I used to work PDFs we had a similar group from central Florida that would meet up. What a great time those were. I cannot wait for this. 

I am looking for some viv safe plants including orchids.

I have about 16 different species of native Florida Orchids that I can bring if anyone is interested in something like that. None are really viv suitable, but a great orchid anyways. 

Species include:
Bletia purpurea, Brassia caudata, Calopogon tuberosus, Encyclia tampensis, Epidendrum nocturnum, Goodyera pubescens, Habenaria floribunda will be dormant corms, Habenaria repens, Oncidium ensatum, Platanthera ciliaris, Polystachya concreta, Ponthieva racemosa, Prosthechea boothiana, Prosthechea cochleata, Sacoila lanceolata, Tipularia discolor

None of these have been illegally collected. Most have been grown from seed. PM me if intersted and I can give you a price on these.

I also have a few mini encyclia orchids species that I will bring with me.

Adam


----------



## markpulawski

Nice Adam I know a few should be interested in rarity's like that, I would love to know more about our natives here but doubt my ability to keep any of them.


----------



## baita83

I was under the impression all natives were illegal if you have legal ones available I know people who would be very interested.

I don't know enough about native orchids to speak as to the legality it has just been what I have been told by plant collectors I know.


----------



## dom

froggie too said:


> A ride with them would be great, But I am going to fly into Orlando and get my son to pick me up. If it is ok with all of you, I may drag him along with me.


Does your son live in orlando? Im located in orlando and if you guys want, we can car pool from orlando and split gas. I live close to UCF.

-dom


----------



## james67

baita83 said:


> I was under the impression all natives were illegal if you have legal ones available I know people who would be very interested.
> 
> I don't know enough about native orchids to speak as to the legality it has just been what I have been told by plant collectors I know.


nope ive seen tampensis for sale a number of times. lindenii (extremely endangered) is offered almost constantly online.

james


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

Yeah I can understand your concern, native orchids are not illegal to own. The legality issue comes in from how the orchid came into your possession. Most native orchids are listed as threatened or endangered in this state. So you cannot go out and collect them from the wild. You can get written permission from the land owner to collect the plant but most are only found in state parks and reserves so getting permission from them is almost impossible. Most of the ones I have have been grown from seed which the state sees as ok. Some have been collected but are not listed as threatened or endangered (or were collected long before the state or anyone cared, heck a few were collected 20 years or so before I was born) and a few have been purchased from other nurseries.

As a registered nursery with the state I have had all of my plants checked and documentation verified, so that I can sell these without worry. 

As an orchid lover I love seeing these out in the wild and so I wanted to find a way to hopefully help keep them in the wild and not have people going in and taking them. 

Adam


----------



## flapjax3000

This is my current list of frogs for sale, but some could be sold by the time of the meet. If your interested in any, make me an offer. Prices depend on if I like you or not, but are generally reduced meet prices. I also will have some Protean tanks and a custom rack system for sale. I will get a picture up soon, but I would like to sell it as a entire set up (6 tanks, lights, and rack). There is not much resale on tanks so I am thinking $250 for everything due to getting a truck and transportation costs. I will also bring various supplies to hand out. I have to consolidate before my move because houses are quite a bit smaller in Capitol Hill. I look forward to seeing all of you again at least once before I have to leave.

Mark the tads in the 125 have popped legs and look quite healthy.

Here is my current list of frogs available.

Group of 5 adult mint Terriblis.
1.0.1 adult Vanzolini.
3 juvinile Cauchero. Age ranging 3 to 9 months
3 Azureus 4 months ootw
Group of 3 adult Quinquevittatus. 

I will consider trades for:
Proven female Solarte
18x18x24 Zoo meds
Male Valerioi glass frogs


----------



## james67

flapjax3000 said:


> Mark the tads in the 125 have popped legs and look quite healthy.


AWESOME!!!

i want pics lee

james


----------



## JimO

Not unless you're willing to give me a hard time...


dom said:


> Does your son live in orlando? Im located in orlando and if you guys want, we can car pool from orlando and split gas. I live close to UCF.
> 
> -dom


----------



## JimO

James,

I still owe you some decent rhizome cuttings from those small begonias you gave me leaf cuttings from. First, and I know I've asked you this before, but do you remember what species they are?

I've propagated a dozen or so more plants from the original and leaves (without stems) that I've accidentally left in the viv when taken cuttings have rooted. I've never seen that before. Anyway, since you won't be able to make the meet, do you want me to send you some cuttings (along with some other cool stuff I have)?

Here are some photos of the begonias.






















james67 said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> i want pics lee
> 
> james


----------



## JimO

I will be doing some plant trimming a week or so before the meet and will have lots of cuttings from the following:


Oak-leaf ficus
Aluminum plant
A nice plant that has a growing habit similar to the aluminum plant with dark green leaves that have a deep burgundy underside
Strawberry begonia plantlets
A cool liverwort I got from Manuran
I will also have a limited number of cuttings from the following:


Episcia sp. with pale lavender flowers
Ficus 'Panama' aka lance-leaf ficus
Selaginella krausianna
A couple of peperomia species
A shamrock that produces white blossoms year round
Some assorted Neo bromeliad pups
A Begonia Rex cultivar that grows compact in size despite have leaves that get the size of your palm - it has brilliant red stems and leaf veins plus fairly frequent pink blossoms

These'll be free (within reason) and I'd like some idea of you'd like (send me a PM). If you want a larger portion, such as a large rooted rhizome cutting from one of the begonias, I'd ask for a few bucks, a tadpole or two, or something else in trade. These are all from frog vivs and should be treated accordingly.

I can post photos if interested.


----------



## markpulawski

I'ld like some of those plants that are the size of your fist Jim....with roots.....for free. Lee amazing news, look forward to your arrival with the trailer filled with old tires and stuff. Legal Florida orchids, I may have a cover charge!.....and Dom it will be nice just to see you out of jail, tell Beach Babe to come....you know all those beaches, in Plant City.


----------



## JimO

Was that a CrapaTalk message or do you really want a begonia rhizome cutting? After all, you're hosting what will likely be the biggest Florida meet since we've been meeting, so free plant cuttings is the least I could do.


markpulawski said:


> I'ld like some of those plants that are the size of your fist Jim....with roots.....for free. Lee amazing news, look forward to your arrival with the trailer filled with old tires and stuff. Legal Florida orchids, I may have a cover charge!.....and Dom it will be nice just to see you out of jail, tell Beach Babe to come....you know all those beaches, in Plant City.


----------



## markpulawski

JimO said:


> Was that a CrapaTalk message or do you really want a begonia rhizome cutting? After all, you're hosting what will likely be the biggest Florida meet since we've been meeting, so free plant cuttings is the least I could do.


Thanks but I don't have room for anything these days, even plant cuttings.


----------



## purpletang33

Hi all, I'm looking forward to going to my second frog meet! 

JimO, If you have any dwarf white or grey, and giant orange cultures available, I'd be interested in one of each.

Shena


----------



## Vinnner

Have some lights that are collecting dust as well. 

24" T5 HO with two bulbs, its the zoo med aquasun fixture
2 dual exo terra tops
2 single exo terra tops

Take all 5 for $75

Also varaderos are pedning

Anyone have escudos?!

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I have some juvenile P. vittatus available (about 6 months OTW), and I think someone was looking for a male D. auratus 'Ancon Hill'--I do have one available. PM me if interested.


----------



## eldalote2

RarePlantBroker said:


> I have some juvenile P. vittatus available (about 6 months OTW), and I think someone was looking for a male D. auratus 'Ancon Hill'--I do have one available. PM me if interested.


I will let the person looking for the male Ancon Hill know. She is a local.


----------



## markpulawski

I should have a few chuncks of S rayii and if anyone wanted any some Begonia thelmae.


----------



## purplezephead

Does anyone have D. vanzolinii to bring to the meet?


----------



## randommind

purplezephead said:


> Does anyone have D. vanzolinii to bring to the meet?


Have you PM'd flapjax?



flapjax3000 said:


> Here is my current list of frogs available.
> 
> Group of 5 adult mint Terriblis.
> 1.0.1 adult Vanzolini.
> 3 juvinile Cauchero. Age ranging 3 to 9 months
> 3 Azureus 4 months ootw
> Group of 3 adult Quinquevittatus.


----------



## purplezephead

No I had not, thanks!


----------



## JimO

I'd be interested in a leaf or two from your B. themae.



markpulawski said:


> I should have a few chuncks of S rayii and if anyone wanted any some Begonia thelmae.


----------



## flapjax3000

markpulawski said:


> I should have a few chuncks of S rayii and if anyone wanted any some Begonia thelmae.


I would prefer a segway paintball tourney in the greenhouse at Tropiflora.


----------



## markpulawski

JimO said:


> I'd be interested in a leaf or two from your B. themae.


Great Jim I will have my Thelmae send you a Facebook friend request.

I will have some nice long peices, I think like so many begonia's in our viv's you really only need 1 to take hold then you have plenty for others real soon.


----------



## lightfrogman

Hey all I am Froggie Two's son and I will be coming...

After reading all these post I feel like I am not doing a good job as to knowing what I have. I am still fairly reborn into the hobby so I will start paying more attention to what I am putting in with my frogs.

I have....

Tropical springtails 
Drosophila melanogaster FF

That I could start additional cultures if anyone wants.

I would like anything I could feed to my Red Eye Tree Frogs.


----------



## randommind

lightfrogman said:


> Hey all I am Froggie Two's son and I will be coming...


Hey man, nice to see another North Florida frogger! If you ever want to get together for a little N. Florida "mini-meet" let me know...and if we are real lucky JimO might make an appearance!


----------



## lightfrogman

Yeah it is starting to sound like you guys are a couple of characters.


----------



## JimO

markpulawski said:


> Great Jim I will have my Thelmae send you a Facebook friend request.


Could you have her send me an email? I'm not Facebook literate. Better yet, have her send me a FlapaTalk message through Lee.

Sent from my brain stem using Telepathy


----------



## roy hunt

Hey all,

I just found out about this and would love to attend. I haven't attended a frog event in years. Seems like all the shows are always north....way north. I guess we get the great Florida weather but not the abundance of frog shows. 

I'll be looking for feeders (especially temperate springtails) and plants. Also frogs, and would love to have a good idea of what might be there. Thanks


----------



## JimO

Last call for anyone who wants producing ff cultures at the meet. I'll need to start them next week and need to know how many of each type. They're $5 each. I have hydei, flightless melanos, and wingless melanos. I won't start fresh cultures until a few days before the meet, but it would also be helpful to know how many I might need so I can set up some extra now.

I also still have dwarf white and giant orange iso starter cultures and one established cultures of each left. I have five bean beetle cultures as well. Send me a PM so I can keep track of who is getting what.

I have Costa Rican G&B auratus froglets and nominant variabilis froglets available too.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I'll be going as well.
Here is what I'm looking for.

Male Citronella, Male Brazilian Yellow Head
Female Cobalt, Female Patricia
Flour Beetle Culture
Riccia and/or Java Moss
Hopefully a few Broms from Tropiflora.

I have a few Bakhuis and a few G/B Panamanian Auratus 2-3 months.


----------



## markpulawski

JimO said:


> Last call for anyone who wants producing ff cultures at the meet. I'll need to start them next week and need to know how many of each type. They're $5 each. I have hydei, flightless melanos, and wingless melanos. I won't start fresh cultures until a few days before the meet, but it would also be helpful to know how many I might need so I can set up some extra now.
> 
> I also still have dwarf white and giant orange iso starter cultures and one established cultures of each left. I have five bean beetle cultures as well. Send me a PM so I can keep track of who is getting what.
> 
> I have Costa Rican G&B auratus froglets and nominant variabilis froglets available too.


Jim I will take the 2 established cultures of Iso....I may hybridize them.

Sent with signal flairs from my '72 Cuda driving down I-75 doing 120....oh wait I only have 7 vivs...my bad.


----------



## eldalote2

A guy at my office is looking for Dischidia Penctinoides. I was wondering if anyone here had a plant if Tropiflora didn't.


----------



## markpulawski

Angela e-mail Patrick at tropiflora, there is a good chance he can get it for you by then or he will tell you where you can get it.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

Hey,
I'd love to attend. I have about 15 azureus froglets, FF's (wingless), FF (Hydie), springtail cultures, flour beetle cultures, Breeding pair of Portabello Auratus, 3 Adult Yellowback (Unsexed) , 1 Adult Vent (Unsexed).

Have TONS of flies and feeders set up as i sell to the local reptile shops. Please give me a heads up if you'd like to buy large quantities.

Have pictures of adults if interested please pm me.

Looking forward to meeting new froggers!

PS: Has anyone posted the exact address?


----------



## markpulawski

TropicalDartFrogs said:


> Hey,
> I'd love to attend. I have about 15 azureus froglets, FF's (wingless), FF (Hydie), springtail cultures, flour beetle cultures, Breeding pair of Portabello Auratus, 3 Adult Yellowback (Unsexed) , 1 Adult Vent (Unsexed).
> 
> Have TONS of flies and feeders set up as i sell to the local reptile shops. Please give me a heads up if you'd like to buy large quantities.
> 
> Have pictures of adults if interested please pm me.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new froggers!
> 
> PS: Has anyone posted the exact address?


Guess a good start would be who are you? I will be PM'ing address, directions the week before the event.


----------



## poison beauties

markpulawski said:


> Guess a good start would be who are you? I will be PM'ing address, directions the week before the event.


well my name is Michael and I have a couple frogs and some experience with them. Id very much like an invite to this meet after hearing I will get to bob for rfb and sc in the hosts vivs.......

cant wait to see the big gator in the pool you feed by pushing those in who get to close to your bromeliads. I hear thats how Dom lost his twin brother Tom..... 

also since theres talk of hard to find plants id hand over some benedicta for a thriving hoya sp. Microphylla so long as its the real deal.


----------



## Vinnner

Id be interested in some cultures of springtails.

Also anyone got any extra 20h verts? Looking for one maybe two?

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

By way of introductions, as well as one can be introduced online, I am Winsor. I live in Miami, Florida and am a comparatively new to hobby. Unforturnately I didn't join the forums until recently and learned the tricks of the trade by way of many, many mistakes lol. 

I've taken an interest in the business end of the trade and have made a few contacts down here selling supplies and frogs to petshops. 

Anyways, No local froggers that I know of. Or at least none that seem to want to be bothered with my obsession of dart frogs. So thats me I guess. I'll be happy to answer or help with anything I can.


----------



## randommind

I need to place an online order for a couple things (supplements, culturing supplies, ect.)...anyone interested in going in together to save on shipping?


----------



## eldalote2

Vinnner said:


> Id be interested in some cultures of springtails.
> 
> Also anyone got any extra 20h verts? Looking for one maybe two?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vinny


I have one that just has the great stuff background and a DIY removable screen front. I can get glass cut for it and put in a false bottom if you want and you can just reimburse me for supplies. I am just wanting to get rid of some tanks!


----------



## eldalote2

Can we do name tags this time? I can never make the person to online connection after the meet. 

Mark, we can do duct tape name tags!


----------



## markpulawski

printable gaffers tape girl....residue free adhesive.


----------



## eldalote2

Print mine up in pink then!


----------



## markpulawski

I spoke to patrick today at tropiflora, he will have some cuttings potted for you Eldalote of the shire...he also told me anyone with special requests for Dischidia, Pepperomia, Hoya and the like in vines and ferns he will try and get or make cuttings of those he has and set them aside for us. So if we can get any special requests along those lines let me know this coming week and I will get him a list next Friday, that will give him 3 weeks to make them up.
He has a ton of stuff in back he can make cutting with that is not listed for sale.


----------



## khoff

Does anyone going to this have a female vanzolini available? I can trade an extra male.

Kevin


----------



## markpulawski

Roy Hunt I thought had extra females and he is coming I would ask him.


----------



## purplezephead

I was also interested in a pair of R. vanzolinii, if anyone has a pair, or a couple of juvies.


----------



## JimO

I put together all the iso cultures that I could from my parent cultures and here is an update on availability:

Item - # Started - # Remaining

Dwarf White Iso Starter - 8 - 6
Giant Orange Iso Starter - 3 - 1
Orange and White mixed Iso Starter - 2 - 2
Bean Beetle Culture - 5 - 5
Rice Flour Beetle Starter - 4 - 2

If they aren't all committed, I'll still bring the extra. Also, after going through my tropical micropods/purple isos and filling the four orders for starter cultures, I found that I have enough for two more. So, if I missed anyone or if you'd like one of those two, please PM me in the next two days, so I can put them together. For the small species I put ~ 25 adult or nearly full grown specimens in each starter. For the larger species, I put 10 in each.


----------



## flapjax3000

For those of you that do not have the purple iso/micropods yet, just know that you are missing out. They are hands down the best iso's that you can have. They stay small, reproduce quickly, eat mites, etc... They have done wonders for my oophaga froglets.


----------



## baita83

do you have any micropods available? I have greys, whites ,striped,giant orange, and canyon giant. the greys produce the best by far but if micropods produce better then I think I need some


----------



## JimO

I have enough to get you a starter culture.


baita83 said:


> do you have any micropods available? I have greys, whites ,striped,giant orange, and canyon giant. the greys produce the best by far but if micropods produce better then I think I need some


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

Jim, I would love a culture of purple/micros if you have any left.

Adam


----------



## JimO

Actually, I already had you down for one for some reason.



baita83 said:


> do you have any micropods available? I have greys, whites ,striped,giant orange, and canyon giant. the greys produce the best by far but if micropods produce better then I think I need some


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

Works for me then.


----------



## JimO

Nobody has requested bean beetles. I still have 5-6 cultures available. I don't want to bring them down unless there is an interest.

I also have some G&B auratus froglets and subadults available.


----------



## BR5

I'll be driving in from Lake Placid and could use a ride somewhere close to Pine Island. Is there anyone going that direction?

thanks
Brian


----------



## baita83

I am looking for some salvinia or duckweed if anyone has some available


----------



## Reef_Haven

I've got a couple different sizes I'll bring you.










Has anyone ever used hydrilla in with your tads?


----------



## randommind

Reef_Haven said:


> I've got a couple different sizes I'll bring


If you can spare just a tiny bit more, I have one viv with a small water feature and would love to add a bit of plant life to it.


----------



## Reef_Haven

randommind said:


> If you can spare just a tiny bit more, I have one viv with a small water feature and would love to add a bit of plant life to it.


Sure, I'll bring plenty.
This is not wild caught. I have a lily pond inside my screened pool enclosure. I use it with all my tads with no issues.


----------



## poison beauties

Anyone interested in benedicta tads email me for a great deal.....I have a handfull of used exos thats i will hand off cheap they are 18x18x24 as well as 18 cubes and 24x18x18. I could use an assortment of cuttings with correct names i may need feeders bean beatles would be nice as well as info on how to not kill them as i have adult terribs that hate me now... Anyone interested in a probable male vanzo paired with a proven female let me know and if someone wants to toss and offer cash or trade on a couple varadero just let me know. Thanks.

michael
[email protected]


----------



## markpulawski

Sweet Michael, Benedicta tads at my house....I will try and make them feel comfortable.


----------



## poison beauties

I need to specify these offers are only for locals and attendees of Marks meet.......please no more emails from Ca or wherever asking for the price or if I ship. They are only being offered to cover the trip there and back so only a handfull will be sold. 
Mark will make the tads very comfortable for the duration of their stay at his house....so long as I show up and leave without losing my blue jeans we are good. 
so I dont have to type this evrytime i can supply pics of the benedicta breeders as well as will guarantee the tads to be free of sls and other related issue with automatic replacment. The breeders are well supplemented and cared for as are the tads.

free tads to whoever distracts Mark while I mess with his rfb viv...
michael


----------



## randommind

poison beauties said:


> free tads to whoever distracts Mark while I mess with his rfb viv...
> michael


Well Mark is a pretty big dude, but I do think I'm fairly quick on my feet.....PM sent


----------



## poison beauties

randommind said:


> Well Mark is a pretty big dude, but I do think I'm fairly quick on my feet.....PM sent


yeah hes a big guy Ive met him but Im sure I could play hot potato with his prized pets and out run the red faced guy until he tires out.....its not like its stealing, noone does that at frogger gatherings........

That said if anyone thinks I would actually steal frogs ive all but begged for for almost a year they are crazy its like leaving a calling card with you name and real number....im going after the viv full of mysties he plans to hide in his closet....lol


----------



## khoff

I will also have a 1.1 pair of azureus for the meet. They are both proven (separately) and have only recently been introduced to each other. 

I'm letting them go because I already have a 1.1 pair that is producing tads like crazy.

If anyone is interested in them, let me know. I'll bring them either way, though.

Kevin


----------



## roy hunt

Hopefully if everything goes as planned I will be attending this. Just curious if anyone is interested in a few frogs I have for sale. 

I have a probable pair of Varaderos, calling male and nice and plump probable female, I have 7 small varadero froglets, (these are little guys, but I can cut a good deal), also a calling male banded imitator intermedius. If interested hit me up with a pm or email [email protected].

I'll be looking for springtails, springtails, springtails, mostly temperate, but maybe some tropical. Did I mention springtails, lol. Would also like to find some oakleaf creeping fig. 

I'm always looking for frogs....this is why I'm so freaking poor. If you have something you want to sell shoot me a message.

Just throwing it out there, oh and I almost forgot, looking for black film canisters.

Thanks all.


----------



## JimO

I have plenty of oak leaf ficus, but it's not frog free. You can have as much as you want (free).

I might also be pursuaded to bring some cuttings of lance leaf ficus (aka ficus panama) .



roy hunt said:


> Hopefully if everything goes as planned I will be attending this. Just curious if anyone is interested in a few frogs I have for sale.
> 
> I have a probable pair of Varaderos, calling male and nice and plump probable female, I have 7 small varadero froglets, (these are little guys, but I can cut a good deal), also a calling male banded imitator intermedius. If interested hit me up with a pm or email [email protected].
> 
> I'll be looking for springtails, springtails, springtails, mostly temperate, but maybe some tropical. Did I mention springtails, lol. Would also like to find some oakleaf creeping fig.
> 
> I'm always looking for frogs....this is why I'm so freaking poor. If you have something you want to sell shoot me a message.
> 
> Just throwing it out there, oh and I almost forgot, looking for black film canisters.
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

JimO said:


> I might also be pursuaded to bring some cuttings of lance leaf ficus (aka ficus panama) .


How do I need to persuade you? I could use some F. panama....


----------



## JimO

Anything for you Al. All you have to do is ask. I'll bring all I can spare.


RarePlantBroker said:


> How do I need to persuade you? I could use some F. panama....


----------



## poison beauties

So I have found the leaves and such I need "thanks Jim" and have found the vanzos a new home......i have a few benedicta tads left that I can bring but would like to limit it to just 3-4 more at most.

Alasdair its good to see you showing up here again. Sent you an email.

may have a few extra proven terribs to offer up as well. Contact me for details.

Michael


----------



## Reef_Haven

I have a stereo dissecting microscope I can bring, if anyone is interested.
I offered this up for last years meet at Sara's; but noone seemed too interested in looking at poop.


----------



## roy hunt

Thanks Jim the oak leaf creeping fig will help me out greatly. Anyone loaded down with springtail cultures they want to move. I'll buy several. Thanks


----------



## khoff

roy hunt said:


> Anyone loaded down with springtail cultures they want to move. I'll buy several. Thanks


I'll be bringing at least 10 temperate springtail cultures.

Kevin


----------



## roy hunt

Hey khoff if those springtail cultures are really producing good I'll take them all. When I said I needed springtails I wasn't kidding, lol. I also might be intrested in the azureus pair you have for sale. Hit me up with a pm and let me know what your asking for them. 

If anyone is interested I have:

Probable 1.1 Imitator Varadero (calling male)
Age: 10+ months
Understory Line 
Asking $ 225

Imitator Varadero froglets 
Understory Line 
Quantity: 7
I would let these go for $45 each
They are small and to small for me to post for shipping, but hand delivery to the meet would be great.

Banded Imitator Intermedius 
Calling Male 
Age: 10+ months 
Phil Tan Line 
Asking $100 

If interested hit me up, most likely won't bring frogs unless someone is interested.

Looking for black film canisters if anyone has any. Thanks


----------



## eldalote2

Reminding everyone that I am bringing film cans with suction cup on the back.


----------



## randommind

If anyone is interested in a froglet growout/display tank, I have a multi-tiered 12" Exo cube available. Tough to see in the pic, but there is a "cave like" area on the right side with more than enough room to hide a coco-hut out of sight. This tank has never had any froglets/frogs in it. It was planted just yesterday with an assortment of nice cuttings and moss that will be fun to watch grow. If interested, don't hesitate to PM with any questions.


----------



## markpulawski

OK 1 week now, PM me and I will give you the address and directions of you don't have a GPS. Not sure of the main food yet but if you want to bring an appetizer/snack or some brownies or dessert item that should be cool. I am travelling to Atlanta this week so I may have limited time putting something together foodwise but I/we can always fallback and order the za, I will have soft drinks and water .


----------



## RarePlantBroker

NO GPS. 

Will require one of the following three navigational options:

1--An approximate distance of travel and azimuth from your residence to Vero Beach, FL

2--Lat. and Long. coordinates, so I can use Google Earth Imaging satellite to create a list of landmarks

3--A very large signal fire

Message sent from my jungle drums.....


----------



## tarbo96

Hey Mark,

Long time no see

Been out of darts for a while, while I am finishing up my grad work, but set up a "small" tank. I had trouble with allergies with the fruit flies, so what feeders do you all have for Tincs or larger frogs? 

What time is everyone planning on heading to Tropiflora?

Bill


----------



## flapjax3000

I have the following available for the meet.

0.0.2 F1 Sub Adult Cauchero 
6 to 9 months ootw
Parents are SNDF 08 and 09
$150 for both

0.0.3 Adult Quinquevittaus (unsure on sex, I originally bought them as a 2.2)
2-3 years old 
Todd Kelley line
$250 for the trio


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

These are the available pairs that I can bring to the meet if someone is interested. I won't bring them unless someone claims them so that I'm not carrying tons of stuff. 

1.1 Almirante 
1.1 cristobals
2.1 popas
1.1 azureus
1.1 portabello auratus



Also have azureus, pacific auratus, yellow back, blue black froglets. 

Seeding lots of fruit flies @ 5$ each or 3 for 10$ springtails @ 4$. And confuse flour beetles @ 5$ each. 

I know others are selling already so I'm only bringing a few of each incase someone didn't get to pre order.


----------



## james67

ill be meeting up with mark on wednesday or thursday and may be able to give him some media (have yet to talk to him about it) to bring back to FL if someone purchases it beforehand (paypal)

im asking $45 for a 5 gallon bucket. its an enhanced carolina mix made with top quality ingredients. this is a huge savings (1/2 the price of online vendors) 

PM me if your interested and i'll ask mark if he would mind hauling a bucket back to FL with him. 

james


----------



## markpulawski

James if anyone wants the culture I will bring it back.


----------



## JimO

What kind of culture are you referring to?



markpulawski said:


> James if anyone wants the culture I will bring it back.


----------



## randommind

james67 said:


> ill be meeting up with mark on wednesday or thursday and may be able to give him some media (have yet to talk to him about it) to bring back to FL if someone purchases it beforehand (paypal)
> 
> im asking $45 for a 5 gallon bucket. its an enhanced carolina mix made with top quality ingredients. this is a huge savings (1/2 the price of online vendors)
> 
> PM me if your interested and i'll ask mark if he would mind hauling a bucket back to FL with him.
> 
> james


I would like to give some homemade media a shot. If anyone is interested in going in on this, I've got $9 for a gallon of it.


----------



## markpulawski

I've got $4.50 for 2.45 litres


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

I will do a gallon of it also.

Adam


----------



## poison beauties

I have decided to let quite a few more frogs go due to space and moving issues so email if you have interest in paired tincs and juvie groups. I also have clean golden hydei, wingless melano, golden delicous, and turkish glider ff culture for killer meet prices $2 each, I have decided to scale down to a certain few projects. I may have a handful of vanzo tads popping front legs and coming out of water as well. 


Michael
[email protected]


----------



## markpulawski

I have 2 chuncks of this 1 big 1 small for free if anyone wants some.


----------



## flapjax3000

markpulawski said:


> I have 2 chuncks of this 1 big 1 small for free if anyone wants some.


Sweet I always wanted a palm tree. How are you cutting it up?


----------



## JimO

If nobody has claimed it yet, I'll take the crown with all the fronds. Someone else can have the trunk and the roots. Should I bring my own chain saw?

Sent from my smartass using CrapaTalk



markpulawski said:


> I have 2 chuncks of this 1 big 1 small for free if anyone wants some.


----------



## BR5

I can bring some excelsior if anyone needs some, no charge just need to know how much to bring. Also have a shepard I'd be willing to trade for ?


Brian


----------



## markpulawski

BR5 said:


> I can bring some excelsior if anyone needs some, no charge just need to know how much to bring. Also have a shepard I'd be willing to trade for ?
> 
> 
> Brian


To keep the SA talk alive will the shepard include his sheep?


----------



## eldalote2

Just to let everyone know. I waited about a day too late to order film cans online, so don't expect any. Sorry guys!


----------



## Reef_Haven

Thought I'd mention there is a coupon available for Tropiflora's Spring Festival, available here.

Tropiflora About Us - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world


----------



## markpulawski

They also have them as you walk in so they can get your contact info.


----------



## khoff

Does anybody happen to have an incubator they are looking to sell? I have a gravid female mali uromastyx and I'm expecting eggs in the next couple weeks. Needs to be able to hold 103-104 degrees F. Figured I'd check here before buying a new one.

Also, the azureus pair I have available and will be bringing have started laying eggs like crazy...fertile too. 

Kevin


----------



## roy hunt

Hey guys,

Thought I'd post what I have available as far as frogs go. Just in case someone is interested.

Male Banded Intermedius 
Phil Tan Line 
Around 10 months, Calling
$80

Imitator Varadero Froglets 
Understory Line
2 small froglets 
Around 4-6 weeks OTW
$45 each or $80 for both

Imitator Varadero
Understory Line 
1.1 These I have had all together. 2.2 in a large terrarium. I am splitting them up and offering a pair for sale. Have had many eggs, tadpoles and froglets from this group.
$250 for the pair 

Vanzolinii
Butt Line 
1.1 Again these are part of a 2.3 group I've been keeping together. Splitting out a pair for sale. Hit and miss with breeding on these guys. I do have tadpoles from this group now. 
$350 for the pair 

I would be interested in trading the male banded intermedius if anyone wants to make an offer. The others just looking to sell. 

I won't be bringing frogs unless someone wants them. 

I have lined up several springtail cultures already, but if anyone is going to be bringing more that are not spoken for I will be looking. Temperate and tropical. 

Thanks and look forward to seeing everyone there : )

Roy Hunt

Oh, I also have 3 standard (copperhead) fantastica that are morphing out. They have their arms popped and are absorbing their tails. May even be out of the water by the the 31st. If anyone feels comfortable with buying newly morphed/almost morphed froglets these are for sale. $80 each or all 3 for $225. Just trying to move things local and avoid shipping later on. The pic of the fantastica is the first froglet I morphed out from my pair.


----------



## itsott

Hey guys i have a 6-7 ft redtail female that i am looking to get rid of. I dont have a weight on her. She takes frozen thawed rats off of tongs with no problem. I would like to get 150 obo for her. Cash or trades considered. She can be delivered to the meet.


----------



## markpulawski

I have a sweet orange with green leg female Almirante if anyone is interested.


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

Hey all, 

I feel like a real noob asking this but would anyone happen to have any extra calcium and vitamin supplements to bring, I have purchased everything I need at this point, but the supplements. I am getting frogs on Sat. so I want to make sure I have some til I can get some shipped to me.

Thanks, 

Adam


----------



## c81kennedy

Hey unc-usf-fsu iv got plenty of extra vitamins way more then i can use.


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

Chris, 

Thanks, sounds good. You still wanting to carpool to Mark's?


All, 

I forgot to mention if anyone has any of their orchids that want to get mounted let me know, I was thinking of bringing some mounting supplies if anyone has any interest. I would only charge for the supplies used, cost would most likely only be about 2-3 bucks per plant, if that much.

Adam


----------



## dflorian

Hey everyone,

I moved to southeast florida from charleston sc. I will definitely make the trip this weekend. I'll look over what I have available to bring along tomorrow and post what I have to judge interest as well as look over what the rest of you have posted to sense if some trades may be possible. 

Looking forward to a day frog talk and meeting a few folks face to face I only know through PM's.

Doug


----------



## itsott

Feel free to make me an offer on my redtail female i posted earlier. I need to move her soon.


----------



## eldalote2

Whoo Doug! It will be good to see you again!


----------



## randommind

randommind said:


> If anyone is interested in a froglet growout/display tank, I have a multi-tiered 12" Exo cube available. Tough to see in the pic, but there is a "cave like" area on the right side with more than enough room to hide a coco-hut out of sight. This tank has never had any froglets/frogs in it. It was planted just yesterday with an assortment of nice cuttings and moss that will be fun to watch grow. If interested, don't hesitate to PM with any questions.
> 
> View attachment 28041



Anyone...$45-Includes light hood/bulb. The top is still original exo screen and has not been modified.


----------



## randommind

I have issue 1& 2 of the BriBri frogger's journal that I will let go, $20 for both.


----------



## poison beauties

Hey ladies and gents if theres anyone down there near Siegals place or another herp place and can grab up a deal on two or three baby green iguanas let me know. 

Also anyone interested in a very handleable 2' female red blood python let me know. 

I have sent all who lined up to buy or get something from me emails to confirm if you havent responded please do as space in the car is getting tight and i need to know what all im bringing down.

looking forward to meeting some new froggers as well as the very elderly ones like Mark......

Paul email or message me man if you read this.

Michael


----------



## markpulawski

And after my 7+ hour drive back from Atlanta today I am feeling a bit old.....sure I iwlll be chuffed by Saturday, looking forward to a chuffing good day....let's all get chuffed.


----------



## JimO

Say now. Watch out you young whipper snapper. Us old farts have to stick together. You know, with age comes wisdom (and a lot of stiff muscles). That's why I stopped taking Aikido (after a broken rib, torn ACL and 3 resulting knee surgeries, and hernia surgery) and got my concealed carry permit.

That reminds me...

Angela,

Are you still planning to bring that javelin you have and demonstrate some self defense techniques with it? Do I need to wear body armor? 



poison beauties said:


> looking forward to meeting some new froggers as well as the very elderly ones like Mark......


----------



## dom

I have 4 Lygodactylus williamsi for sale if anyone is interested. About 7 months old. $75 a piece. 

IF you buy 2 mark will throw in a kiss ;-* to the lucky buyer. ow ow ow ow 

WHO CAN PASS A DEAL LIKE THAT!!


----------



## markpulawski

I would be chuffed....Dom any idea of the sex of those blue lizards?


----------



## dom

no not 100% sure...looks like Im might have 2 males and 2 females... its really hard to tell though, males can retain some of that green color taking longer to get there blues. So It could very well turn into 4 males...


----------



## markpulawski

A real sausage fest huh....


----------



## dom

sad but true... why cant we make sex changes for geckos


----------



## froggie too

I am looking for retic if anyone has some available please PM me.


----------



## eldalote2

Yep, still bringing the Kubotan. 

Michael, how much are you wanting for the blood? I have been entertaining the idea of getting one just as a pet, but need it to be super docile. 

I will be bringing 2 of my 2 year old orange terribilis. No calling at all and looking for a male. Just to let everyone know.


----------



## markpulawski

I will be bringing.....oops never mind I will be here, I have a 15 year old boy that never stops eating....I mean never, at 6' 3" 230 he would be a great addition to someone's family, great at Xbox.


----------



## eldalote2

Interested... But I have a few questions.

1. Will he go to my job for me so I can continue to collect a paycheck?
2. Does he know how to fold laundry? Doesn't need to wash or dry, just fold. 
3. Can he drive a car safely? I don't care that he doesn't have his license, I just want a chauffeur.
4. Can he wash a car and vacuum it out?

These things are always interfering with what I really want to do during the day. 

I can pay him in whatever alcohol we have at the time, and he can spend his spare time playing either XBox or PS3.


----------



## itsott

If anyone wants the boa i posted let me know before midnight. I will be checking in here today.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

Hey all. 
This will be the first event of this type for me and I was just wondering how this is going to be setup. Like a crazy house party with frogs involved? More of a business meeting with with fruit flies crawling around? A flea market where we attempt to peddle our goods to the nearest person? 

Just trying I gauge whether my trunk should be filled with frogs and supplies or liquor and chips? Or maybe both? 

I vote on the crazy frog party but I am open to all scenarios. 

Secondly, although I've posted up some offering should I bring along some frogs that I didn't post or weren't spoken for in hopes of trades or such? Just don't wanna be the guy that shows up with a cooler full of drinks and no frogs or the guy that shows up with all frogs and no drinks lol.

Thanks and see you guys soon!


----------



## james67

FL meets have been great in the past because of the people and the atmosphere. people bring things to sell, but most is simply given away (frogs aside, although i have given away frogs at the meets), and NO ONE is trying to make money. people usually drink, eat, and hangout. its a friendly environment, not like the horror stories i hear from up north.

i wont make this meet but i hope that the FL meets will continue to be a close knit group of friendly people who are more interested in friendship than making a buck.

please post pics for those of us who wont be able to make it 

james


----------



## eldalote2

Bring frogs and or plants and or tanks and or anything frog and food related! Its a guaranteed a good time!


----------



## roy hunt

Hey guys,

Thought I'd post what I have available as far as frogs go. Just in case someone is interested.

Male Banded Intermedius 
Phil Tan Line 
Around 10 months, Calling
$80

Imitator Varadero Froglets 
Understory Line
2 small froglets 
Around 4-6 weeks OTW
$45 each or $80 for both

Imitator Varadero
Understory Line 
1.1 These I have had all together. 2.2 in a large terrarium. I am splitting them up and offering a pair for sale. Have had many eggs, tadpoles and froglets from this group.
$250 for the pair 

Vanzolinii
Butt Line 
1.1 Again these are part of a 2.3 group I've been keeping together. Splitting out a pair for sale. Hit and miss with breeding on these guys. I do have tadpoles from this group now. 
$350 for the pair 

I would be interested in trading the male banded intermedius if anyone wants to make an offer. The others just looking to sell. 

I won't be bringing frogs unless someone wants them. 

I have lined up several springtail cultures already, but if anyone is going to be bringing more that are not spoken for I will be looking. Temperate and tropical. 

Thanks and look forward to meeting everyone : )

Roy Hunt

Oh, I also have 3 standard (copperhead) fantastica that are morphing out. They have their arms popped and are absorbing their tails. May even be out of the water by the the 31st. If anyone feels comfortable with buying newly morphed/almost morphed froglets these are for sale. $80 each or all 3 for $225. Just trying to move things local and avoid shipping later on. The pic of the fantastica is the first froglet I morphed out from my pair.

I also have 2 reticulataI'm looking to sell $125 each. Understory Line, I just got these at the first of the month. I bought 6, don't want to keep them all. I have no idea what sex they are. 

PM or email me if interested in anything, I won't be bringing frogs unless someone has spoken for them. Thanks again


----------



## JimO

Last call on Costa Rican G&B auratus froglets. So far there are no takers and I don't want to bring any unless someone is really interested. Send me a PM if you are.


----------



## JimO

I have decided to reduce my pumilio collection and make room for some other species that interest me and will offer up the following for the meet tomorrow:

Probable female bastimentos - Cemetary morph

Probable pair of blue jeans - Frye Line. 

WC Cristobals (3 probable females and 2 probable males) from the 2012 import group that have been through 3 weeks of quarantene and are all very healthy and eating well. I picked them out myself from what Strictly Reptiles had left of the most recent import. I have kept them separated in individual containers and treated them for external bacterial infections, but have not treated them with panacur yet. I planned on keeping a pair and selling the other three after they were fully treated, but am willing to sell all but one pair to anyone with experience treating WC frogs.

If you are interested in any of these frogs (serious inquiries only) send me a PM and I'll get you photos and prices.

I won't be bringing them to the meet unless I have confirmed buyers.

Thanks and see you tomorrow.

Also, most of my iso cultures are spoken for, but I'll bring whatever extra that I have, along with lots of plant cuttings and leaf litter.


----------



## JimO

How about something both frog and food related? I've been threatening to bring frog legs for two years now. Maybe it's time. 


eldalote2 said:


> Bring frogs and or plants and or tanks and or anything frog and food related! Its a guaranteed a good time!


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

Sounds good!
Frogs and liquor and chips it is! 
-Lozano


----------



## eldalote2

Yes frog legs are delicious!


----------



## markpulawski

remember noon arrival if possible, I told Tropiflora we would be there around 1.


----------



## poison beauties

South bound and down....got a couplle stops but I will be there. 

Michael


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I'll check in until about 1:00 a.m.

If anyone wants, I can bring a nice size frog-free cutting of:

Philodendron verrucosum, $20 (3 leaves min.)
Philodendron melanochrysum $25 (4 leaves min)
Philodendron joepii (lLARGE top-cutting) $100

I won't be bringing these unless someone contacts me, as I don't want them to ride around for 2 days....


----------



## sports_doc

I'll be in Miami at the South Beach Triathlon if anyone wants to visit me 

Have a great get together !!

Shawn


----------



## randommind

Well, it looks like I am going to be just a little late...like around 2-2:30. Hopefully there will be a couple broms left  
Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

On my way!







Alligator Alley, Big Cypress National Preserve, Big Cypress, FL 34141, USA


----------



## JeremyHuff

So jealous I can't be there. Michael, grab me some nice broms! Mark, any chance tropiflora would do a similar discount/sale to DB members?


----------



## froggie too

Just wanted to say "Thanks again" To Mark and Carma for hosting the excellent meet. We had a great time and carried away some cool frogs and plants. The people at Tropiflora took pride in giving us VIP treatment.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

I second that. Thank you mark for hosting a great get together. 

It was great meeting and hanging out with all of you! Made lots of new friends and and met some truly great people. 

-Winsor Lozano


----------



## Reef_Haven

Thanks for hosting us Mark. You did a gret job! Even went out the night before and caught a bushell of Blue crabs so his wife could make fresh crab dip. That must of took quite some time shelling all those crabs for us.
Tropiflora was amazing! Everyone got tons of great deals thanks to Mark's influence. They set aside a couple hundred discounted broms just for us, all around a $1 a pup.
Here's a few I just added to one of my tanks.








Everyone had a great time and met a few new people. Already looking forward to next time.


----------



## Paul G

Sorry I missed this one....sounds like it was a great meeting. I hope I make the next one.


----------



## JimO

Thanks Mark for hosting, even though you only have 7 vivs... Carma is the second living saint I've met for putting up with you. My wife is the first.

Thanks for dinner Al and it was great putting some new faces to names.

Michael - I love the bakhuis. I put them in a temp viv and they started eating and moving around like they owned the place. Gorgeous frogs - especially close up.

Angela - thanks for the billy club demonstration. My elbow is still sore and I think there is a hairline fracture in my wrist.

Al and I talked about having a subcommittee of the Florida (and Georgia and anyone else who wants to be part of it) Froggers, for us old farts. We'll call it the Old Fart Darts club. You don't need a lot of experience, just be over 40.

Sent from my left hernia using OuchaTalk...


----------



## james67

JimO said:


> Al and I talked about having a subcommittee of the Florida (and Georgia and anyone else who wants to be part of it) Froggers, for us old farts. We'll call it the Old Fart Darts club. You don't need a lot of experience, just be over 40.


damn elitists!!!!

i want to be part of the secret club...

james


----------



## randommind

What a great meet!! It was nice to see so many familiar faces and meet a bunch of great people. Thanks for having us Mark and many thanks for getting Tropiflora to hook us up!


----------



## eldalote2

Thanks for hosting Mark! I know I had a great time. It was good to see everyone again. I think we need to have meetings more often.


----------



## khoff

Thanks again for having us Mark! Jamie and I both had a great time. And thanks for arranging everything with Tropiflora...they really did hook us up. I ended up with 20 beautiful bromeliads for $26! 

It was great meeting a lot of new people and seeing a couple old faces. It truly is a great group of hobbyists.

Kevin


----------



## purplezephead

Thanks Mark! It was a lot of fun.

Michael, the vanzos are looking great in their new grow out tank and were excited for some ff's. They really are gorgeous, thanks again!

Al, the Ancon is loving his new home, but my female is being shy.


Thanks all for great time, can't wait to do it again.

Kristi (w/an I )


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks for the kind words Christy.


----------



## JimO

She said it was with an "I". So it should have been ChrIsty.


markpulawski said:


> Thanks for the kind words Christy.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Mark, 

Thanks to you and your wife for hosting the latest gathering.

Angela, thanks for the P. terribilis--they're doing great!

Nice to see everyone again, and great to see so many new faces.


----------



## lightfrogman

Thank you Mark it was nice to attend my first meet and experience it all.

I can't wait for the next one when I have a little more knowledge about these little guys we all love.


----------



## John1451

DAMN I HATE THAT I MISSED THIS!!!! When is the next meet?

John


----------



## JimO

Well, there is no formal schedule. We've had four. Our last one was last July, prior to that we had one at my house in December 2010, and the first one was in July 2010.

It's never too soon to start planning another one. Someone just needs to start a thread.


John1451 said:


> DAMN I HATE THAT I MISSED THIS!!!! When is the next meet?
> 
> John


----------



## John1451

Where do you live Jim?


----------



## JimO

St. Augustine.


John1451 said:


> Where do you live Jim?


----------



## John1451

Maybe I'll have to host one! I live a very short distance from Bill Schwinn just east of Tampa.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4bzzml
John

Tinctorius 
1.2.0 Azureus
0.3.0 Citronella 
1.0.2 Powder Blue
1.3.0 Inferalanis
0.0.4 Bakhuis

Auratus
0.0.3Costa Rica
0.0.3Bronze
0.0.1 Ancon Hill

Leucomelas 
0.0.1

Phyllobates
0.0.4 Terribilis

Ranitomeya
1.1.1 Imitator "Varadero"
0.1.0 Imitator "Intermedius"


----------



## markpulawski

Kristi if you and Angela come to the next meet I promise I won't drink so much




I also lie a lot


----------



## purplezephead

I believe it when I see it, you lush

But if you get drunk enough maybe I can slip out the door w/Daisy.......


----------



## JimO

markpulawski said:


> I also lie a lot


I don't know Mark, you were standing pretty much the whole time I saw you...

Also, next time don't be so grabby. I was worn out trying to keep away from you. Did I mention that your wife is a saint? 

And, let me say for the record that if you sell those bastis without giving me a shot at them, I will pour polymer in your pool that will turn it into a big vat of gelatin.


----------



## BR5

I was able to attend this while on vacation. Thanks for setting up the VIP assortment at Tropiflora; also your bow front viv is over the top as is your hospitality.

Thanks again 
Brian


----------

